
Ask HN: What are your current pain points while using data viz software? - skynode
What features would you prefer were abstracted away to reduce your time to get a chart or map or some more interesting data visualization all set up?
======
jackgolding
Adding annotations to charts is critical for most of the stakeholders I've had
and is extremely manual and a nightmare on dashboards - I don't think any tool
solves this out of the box excellently. (i.e. allow users to easily annotate
features of a chart)

~~~
skynode
Interesting. I also think a lot of functionalities, and annotations are
definitely one of them, which are currently manual could implemented in much
better ways. Fundamentally, charts really haven't changed much over the last
half century (or more).

